# Another exchange besides RCI for SA timeshare



## robtug (Nov 22, 2007)

I have been member of RCI. I would like to know if any of you have had success with another exchange company using SA timeshares. My membership is expiring dec 2008 and wondering if I should renew?


----------



## westrougers (Nov 22, 2007)

*Alternatives to RCI*

While my membership does not expire for a few years, I have joined DAE (http://www.daelive.com/) after hearing a presentation from one of their VPs. I think they will ultimately do well in USA but for now, they do not have enough people depositing their units with them. When people start moving from RCI, I think you will see they will offer good competition and we will see more units available on their site.

Our SA units have value elsewhere if not with RCI.

Mike


----------



## SciTchr (Dec 10, 2007)

I have deposited 2 of my SA weeks with Trading Places International. They do not have a huge inventory like RCI, but it takes care of the decreased trading power that they command with RCI. My weeks are both Dikhololo and they have really diminished in power with RCI lately.


----------



## Malane (Jun 6, 2008)

*Dik trading*

I still keep Dik in RCI, but put Mt Amanzi in D-A-E.  (www.daelive.com) DAE has been great for Europe and Australia, but terrible for the US (except New Orleans and some odd others).  Dikhololo still pulls well in RCI.


----------



## mrsmusic (Jul 16, 2008)

*Dikhololo?*

I just did a great trade in RCI using my Dikhololo week.  I am wondering what you are referring to as diminishing?
Crystal


----------



## cali girl (Jul 30, 2008)

What week did you use for your great trade?


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 30, 2008)

DAE told me they no longer with Lowveld Lodge, so I had to go back to RCI. Does Trading Places take Lowveld Lodge?
Liz


----------



## grest (Jul 31, 2008)

Malane said:


> I still keep Dik in RCI, but put Mt Amanzi in D-A-E.  (www.daelive.com) DAE has been great for Europe and Australia, but terrible for the US (except New Orleans and some odd others).  Dikhololo still pulls well in RCI.



I didn't know this about DAE when I deposited one of my good SA traders with them.  Haven't been successful with a US exchange yet...I have a request in now for next June, and then the week will expire.  Since we tend to trade mostly within the US, I will stay with RCI for now, since that still works for us.
Connie


----------

